# Zipp 303 FC w/25 tires on R3 with Rival?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone have experience?


----------



## fa63 (Aug 16, 2007)

I was looking at the R3 frameset a while back, and asked Cervelo a similar question. Their response was that the frame was designed with 23mm tires in mind, but you are able to fit some brands of 25mm tires on the frame. Apparently, some people have run into trouble with 25mm Continental Grand Prix tires. I am guessing Michelins might be problematic as well because they tend to run large (my 25mm Krylion Carbon were closer to 28mm on Mavic wheels).


----------

